# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Eagle Creek Truist 65

## Travel2

Sooo I could get a pretty good deal on this one..
Not sure about quality and comfort though...
Yes I know try it on, but I'm not sure if I will get the chance to do that..

How about the size?
Should be good for a "year around the world travelbackpack" right?
Need to fit my Nordisk Pasch S2000 tent somewhere under there though..
Hope that I'll find that backpack in some store to try...

----------

